# MOTW is..... Tangerini



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

Member of the week is Tangerini



you know what to do


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 21, 2008)

Are tangerines your favorite fruit?


----------



## Christina (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats your favorite name?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 21, 2008)

Just who do you think you are?


----------



## ferny (Apr 21, 2008)

What should I be doing?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

Life, what's that all about then?


----------



## doenoe (Apr 21, 2008)

what would you do if you were a anemena............amena..........anomine.........anemone,yeah thats it, anemone.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 21, 2008)

So... in your professional opinion... why is Colorado the best state in the Union?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2008)

What is Declan doing?

Are you still studying? What course?

How old are the kiddies?


----------



## Ockie (Apr 21, 2008)

What took you so long to answer all the previous questions?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 21, 2008)

is there a theme for the avatars this week?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

RyMo said:


> WooHoo!!!
> 
> My favourite av in this place, belongs to Tangerini!
> 
> ...



:blushing: My favorite color is blue, or green depending on the day.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

nealjpage said:


> Are tangerines your favorite fruit?



 No, actually they're not.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

Christina said:


> Whats your favorite name?



Hmmm... that's pretty tough, not sure if I really have a favorite, though I am partial to my children's names.  Don't think I could pick one of them as a favorite though... 
So I'll go with Shay, which was the name we had picked had either of our girls been boys.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Just who do you think you are?



That's a pretty deep question... can I at least finish my first cup of coffee first?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

ferny said:


> What should I be doing?



I'm no expert, but I think you should be sending the MOTW Cadbury bars.


----------



## ferny (Apr 21, 2008)

What is the MOTW's address?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Life, what's that all about then?



Seriously, I'm only just halfway through my coffee.  Though maybe I've just hit the nail on the head.  I'm gonna go with coffee as my answer. :coffee:


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

doenoe said:


> what would you do if you were a anemena............amena..........anomine.........anemone,yeah thats it, anemone.



I suppose I would be generally bored since I wouldn't be able to move around much.  Though I'd get my kicks by stinging passersby.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> So... in your professional opinion... why is Colorado the best state in the Union?



Because it's gorgeous!



			
				Antartican said:
			
		

> What is Declan doing?
> 
> Are you still studying? What course?
> 
> How old are the kiddies?



He had a lovely St. Patty's day - I believe there is even a picture or two, though ultimately he's been a pain in the neck, always playing pranks on the household.

I am still studying.   I'm currently taking world art history (the companion class to the one I took last semester).

My son is 6, Leigh is nearly 4, and the baby just turned 2.



			
				Ockie said:
			
		

> What took you so long to answer all the previous questions?


I'm a bit behind timezone-wise. :blushing:



			
				spiffybeth said:
			
		

> is there a theme for the avatars this week?



There should be shouldn't there... how about fruit?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats on MOTW!

Which celebrity would you like to photograph?

What is your dream vacation?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Congrats on MOTW!
> 
> Which celebrity would you like to photograph?
> 
> What is your dream vacation?



Thanks 

I think it'd be fun to photograph David Tennant.

Dream vacation... well to be honest the Germany TPF meet-up was going to be something of a dream vacation, but unfortunately we've had to cancel.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 21, 2008)

Good idea on the avatar... Great answer for Colorado!

Have you ever been tree jumping?


----------



## Renair (Apr 21, 2008)

If you can go to any country in the world for 2 weeks to photograph the location, where would it be and why?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

BoblyBill said:


> Good idea on the avatar... Great answer for Colorado!
> 
> Have you ever been tree jumping?



heehee thanks 

No, I've never been, not sure I even know what it is?



			
				Renair said:
			
		

> If you can go to any country in the world for 2 weeks to photograph the location, where would it be and why?



I would like to go to Iceland.  The landscape there is beautiful and so dramatic.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

Otters or Penguins??

and remember I have access to Cadburys chocolate


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2008)

You are EVIL Andy!!!!!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Apr 21, 2008)

What's in your pocket?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 21, 2008)

describe your outfit today. 

how far in advance do you plan your clothes? do you have clothes with stains that you still wear?


----------



## MissMia (Apr 21, 2008)

How do you take your coffee?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> Otters or Penguins??
> 
> and remember I have access to Cadburys chocolate



I plead the 5th... and remember I'm planning on moving so you won't be able to hold that over me for long.



			
				(Ghastly) Krueger said:
			
		

> What's in your pocket?



At the moment I don't have any pockets to put anything in.



			
				spiffybeth said:
			
		

> describe your outfit today.
> 
> how far in advance do you plan your clothes? do you have clothes with stains that you still wear?



I'm wearing sweats today.

I don't plan out my clothes unless I have somewhere special to go to (which isn't too often).

The only clothes with stains that I still wear are spattered with paint and I wear them for gardening and dingy house jobs.



			
				MissMia said:
			
		

> How do you take your coffee?


Cream, no sugar.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 21, 2008)

What is one of your guilty pleasures?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 21, 2008)

Are your stools all brown and tarry?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Have you ever broken a bone?



Yes, one in my wrist and one in my foot at different times



			
				Ajay said:
			
		

> What is one of your guilty pleasures?



Dark chocolate. 



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Are your stools all brown and tarry?



Foot stool, step stool, bar stool?  None are brown or tarry. :er:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Apr 21, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Foot stool, step stool, bar stool?  None are brown or tarry. :er:



:mrgreen: Keep looking.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

If you could be anyone else of this forum for one day who would it be and why. And what you would you get up to as that person?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

Hertz van Rental said:


> :mrgreen: Keep looking.



Toadstool? 



			
				lostprophet said:
			
		

> If you could be anyone else of this forum for one day who would it be and why. And what you would you get up to as that person?



I would be Avis.  As for what I would get up to?  Well what _wouldn't_ I get up to?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> I would be Avis.  As for what I would get up to?  Well what _wouldn't_ I get up to?



good answer  

shame he never sings in much these days


----------



## Ajay (Apr 21, 2008)

Any pets?

What's for dinner tonight?

Like rollercoasters?  What's your fave?

Post a picture of your shoes.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats the point?


----------



## Renair (Apr 21, 2008)

Hear no Evil, See no Evil or Speak no Evil?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 21, 2008)

Tree jumping is where you go to the mountians outside of Durango in the winter, and climb to the top of the tree and jump into 10ft of snow...

















I've never done it myself


----------



## Avis (Apr 21, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> I would be Avis.



How much of me would you like to have?


----------



## Avis (Apr 21, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> shame he never sings in much these days



Be careful what you wish for - it might steal your wallet.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 21, 2008)

My place or yours?

Lets have a picture of your back yard


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Apr 21, 2008)

Please photograph one of your fingers and show it to us.
Where would you rather travel to: the moon or mars, why?
Vanilla or chocolate? Other?
Fav omelette?
What do you enjoy more: a hot drink in a cold day or a cold drink in a hot day?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

Ajay said:


> Any pets?
> 
> What's for dinner tonight?
> 
> ...



I practically live in a zoo!  We have three dogs and three cats.

I was thinking about making a rice salad and soup for dinner.

I do like roller coasters. I haven't been on one in a long time, but I do like the Viper at Magic Mountain. 

Most ugly comfortable shoes: 












			
				RyMo said:
			
		

> What kind of car do you drive?



I drive a Honda Pilot.



			
				lostprophet said:
			
		

> Whats the point?



Beer, chocolate and love.  Not necessarily in that order.



			
				Renair said:
			
		

> Hear no Evil, See no Evil or Speak no Evil?



Speak no Evil.  
While there a lot of terrible things in this world, I feel that to a certain extent you need to be exposed to them to learn from them and have humility as a person.  While I can't control the actions of others, speaking evil is something I can control of myself.



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Tree jumping is where you go to the mountians outside of Durango in the winter, and climb to the top of the tree and jump into 10ft of snow...


 Wow, I've never heard of that!


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 21, 2008)

without googling, what is Palmoplantar hyperhidrosis?

Laurel or Hardy?


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

What's the worst possible question anybody could ask you?

And what's the answer to it?


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 21, 2008)

What's your favourite potato chip (crisps) flavour?

What toppings do you like on your pizza?

Favourite flavour of ice cream?

Cake or pie? Favourite kind of each?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 21, 2008)

mdcrisp2000 said:


> What's the worst possible question anybody could ask you?
> 
> And what's the answer to it?


 

LOL... nice

To tang:

You aren't moving out of CO are you? that would make me sad...


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 21, 2008)

So when are we having a meetup then ??
Fancy photographing some Otters ??


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 21, 2008)

If you were chosen to act in a movie any movie past, present, or future, what movie would you act in, and who would be your costar?

Post pics of a family vacation.

What kind of dogs do you have?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> My place or yours?
> 
> Lets have a picture of your back yard



You're welcome here   I have a feeling it might be too hot where you are.

Our yard needs a lot of work...







			
				That One Guy said:
			
		

> without googling, what is Palmoplantar hyperhidrosis?
> 
> Laurel or Hardy?



I have no idea, but it doesn't sound pleasant. 

Definitely Stan Laurel.



			
				mdcrisp2000 said:
			
		

> What's the worst possible question anybody could ask you?
> 
> And what's the answer to it?



I can't think a worst possible question, but I'd probably answer with something cheeky.



			
				Antarctican said:
			
		

> What's your favourite potato chip (crisps) flavour?
> 
> What toppings do you like on your pizza?
> 
> ...



Salt and vinegar chips

I like most toppings for pizzas, but usually go with Hawaiian (pineapple and Canadian bacon).

My favorite ice cream is Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia.

Cake *and* pie.  I make a mean chocolate cake, and my favorite pie is strawberry rhubarb (with ice cream )



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> You aren't moving out of CO are you? that would make me sad...



Yes, pretty far out of CO too... But hey, didn't you recently move out of CO?



> So when are we having a meetup then ??
> Fancy photographing some Otters ??


November?  
I'd be more than happy to snap some otters with the otter king!



			
				Big Bully said:
			
		

> If you were chosen to act in a movie any movie past, present, or future, what movie would you act in, and who would be your costar?
> 
> Post pics of a family vacation.
> 
> What kind of dogs do you have?



Oooh I'd act in Princess Bride and have Jonny Lee Miller as my Wesley.

(I'll post the pics I promise!)

We have an English pointer, a Blue heeler/Great Pyrenees mix and a mutt that is indescribable.


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 21, 2008)

Oooh good movie!!! 

And I am a big fan of your fav pie too!

If you are moving out of CO where are you moving to and why?

What are your greatest fears?

Have you ever been bungie jumping?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you like cheese?  What's your preference?

Red or White wine?

How do you like all the fruity avatars?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Colour?
> 
> - What's your favourite flower?



Blue (my car)

Lilies are my favorite. 



			
				Big Bully said:
			
		

> Oooh good movie!!!
> 
> And I am a big fan of your fav pie too!
> 
> ...



We're looking to move to the UK.  Our major motivation is that my husband is from there. 

My greatest fear is losing the people I love the most.

I've never been bungee jumping, but I'd be willing to try it.



			
				kundalini said:
			
		

> Do you like cheese?  What's your preference?
> 
> Red or White wine?
> 
> How do you like all the fruity avatars?



I love cheeses!  I like a variety, but I recently bought a Wensleydale with apricots and it's delicious!

I like both red and white, but either way I tend to lean toward dry.

I'm totally diggin the fruity avatars :mrgreen:


----------



## DeadEye (Apr 21, 2008)

Have you ever lived on Tanger Island ,Va.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What's the deal with your username? What's it mean to you?
> 
> Post a pic of your old "original" avatar??? Please



I started off using my screen name in reference to the old song Tangerine.  
I actually tried using my nickname as my screen name here on TPF (Nini), but it was already taken (?) I ended up squashing the two of them together.
Voila! Tangerini!
I like it because it's quirky like me 

This one? 










			
				DeadEye said:
			
		

> Have you ever lived on Tanger Island ,Va.


Nope


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 21, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> Yes, pretty far out of CO too... But hey, didn't you recently move out of CO?


 
Touche...


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 21, 2008)

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Please photograph one of your fingers and show it to us.
> Where would you rather travel to: the moon or mars, why?
> Vanilla or chocolate? Other?
> Fav omelette?
> What do you enjoy more: a hot drink in a cold day or a cold drink in a hot day?



:blushing: Sorry I missed you.












I think I'd rather travel to the moon to eat some cheese.

Chocolate please.

My favorite omelette would be feta & fresh ground black pepper.

I enjoy hot drinks on cold days best (I prefer cooler temps in general).


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 22, 2008)

Do you believe in vampires and werewolves?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 22, 2008)

How did you hear about TPF, and why did it appeal to you?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

Jon0807 said:


> Do you believe in vampires and werewolves?



No



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> How did you hear about TPF, and why did it appeal to you?



I did the good ole google search.  It appealed to me because of the overall 'tone' of the board.  I liked that it is informative, yet relaxed.




			
				RyMo said:
			
		

> Any plans today? (or when you get around to this question)


No, not really.... unless laundry counts as having plans. :er:


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

RyMo said:


> White, dark or colour?


All of the above. :thumbdown:


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 22, 2008)

strawberries, kiwis, mangoes or blueberries?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> strawberries, kiwis, mangoes or blueberries?


Ooh that's pretty tough... Though I think I'll go with blueberries.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

RyMo said:


> You're coming to a fork in the road...you don't know what leads left, or what leads right...which do you choose?



Assuming both paths look the same, I'd probably take the one to the right.


----------



## ferny (Apr 22, 2008)

Pop your spots or leave them be?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

RyMo said:


> If I was coming to Colorado where would you recommend I visit? Name the top three places, please. Also, if links are available...that's be uber cool!
> 
> Thanks in advance.



That would completely depend on whether you're outdoorsy or not... but I'll give it a shot:

I would suggest Glenwood Springs because the canyon is gorgeous, you can go rafting on the Colorado River and you're halfway between Aspen and Vail which are both worth checking out, but ridiculously expensive.  Of course if you're there in the winter there are plenty of ski/snowboard opportunities.  Also if you're not outdoorsy they're all resort towns so there's plenty of pampering available. 

I'd also suggest Denver because travel to both Colorado Springs and Boulder are do-able day trip-wise.  Plus Denver has a pretty decent nightlife and attractions city-wise worth seeing.
Colorado Springs has Pike's Peak, and is near to the Garden of the Gods, Seven Falls, and Royal Gorge Bridge
Boulder is a fun place to visit.  Downtown Boulder has a outdoor mall (Pearl Street) and every year holds the Colorado Shakespeare Festival.

I'm pretty sure I cheated on my 3 places, but while I'm at it I'll add Fort Collins so you can tour some decent microbreweries. 
Odell, New Belgium, and not far in Longmont is Left Hand.


 That took me so long!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

ferny said:


> Pop your spots or leave them be?



 I'm a picker; can't ever leave well enough alone.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 22, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Damn!!! Now THAT'S what I'm talkin' about.
> 
> Very very useful post.
> 
> ...



:blushing: Well I'm glad you liked it, I got a bit carried away.

No, I've never thought of being a trip adviser.


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 22, 2008)

If I might add the Black Canyon and Grand Mesa to that list there... OH and Trail Ridge Road.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 23, 2008)

so why has no one asked you any questions today?


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 23, 2008)

What US States have you been to besides Colorado, and which one was your favorite and why?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 23, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> so why has no one asked you any questions today?


Maybe I'm too boring?



			
				Big Bully said:
			
		

> What US States have you been to besides Colorado, and which one was your favorite and why?


As far as states I've been to and not just driven through:
California
Nevada
Montana
Wyoming
Utah
Arizona
New Mexico
South Dakota
Kansas
Oklahoma
Texas
Tennessee
New York
W. Virgina
Georgia
Florida

They're all so different, it's hard to pick a favorite.  We lived in Georgia for a short while, and I really loved it there... I also love the Bay area in Cali.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2008)

Have you been to Canada?

What part of the UK may you move to?


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 24, 2008)

post your favorite picture of yourself.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Have you been to Canada?
> 
> What part of the UK may you move to?



The only part of Canada I've been to was at Niagara Falls.  I was completely impressed with the difference between it and the New York side.  So pretty and clean!

As far as our move, we're looking to visit before narrowing it down.



			
				spiffybeth said:
			
		

> post your favorite picture of yourself.










			
				RyMo said:
			
		

> Have you ever been to Canada, and if so...where?


 ^^^^


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you follow any organized sports/teams? Which ones?

Where were you born?


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you hate tomatos... Like you should?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 24, 2008)

Where/how did you meet your husband?

Where's that photo of the back yard?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Do you follow any organized sports/teams? Which ones?
> 
> Where were you born?



I watch football/soccer and my team is Newcastle United :heart:

I was born here in Colorado.



			
				RyMo said:
			
		

> Yeah yeah yeah...sillyini is what you are!



:hug::



			
				BoblyBill said:
			
		

> Do you hate tomatos... Like you should?



No!  I love tomatoes! :heart:



			
				Chris of Arabia said:
			
		

> Where/how did you meet your husband?
> 
> Where's that photo of the back yard?



We met through a mutual best friend.  He went to school with her and I knew her through karate.  We'd each known her for 4/5 years and hadn't ever heard of each other.  Once we did meet though we were married within six months!  (It'll be 9 years this Nov.)

I had posted the photo, but my server's IP addy keeps changing.  I'll upload all of the photos to TPF so they won't keep coming and going. :er:


----------



## Big Bully (Apr 24, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> We met through a mutual best friend. He went to school with her and I knew her through karate. We'd each known her for 4/5 years and hadn't ever heard of each other. Once we did meet though we were married within six months! (It'll be 9 years this Nov.)


 

Wow that sounds familiar!!!

You have been all around Idaho, but have never been to Idaho... Why?


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 24, 2008)

What is the most 'exotic' country you have been to? If you have a picture from that 'trip,' post it. 

(Thanks)


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Wow that sounds familiar!!!
> 
> You have been all around Idaho, but have never been to Idaho... Why?



 I dunno, I suppose because I don't have any family there.



			
				EricBrian said:
			
		

> What is the most 'exotic' country you have been to? If you have a picture from that 'trip,' post it.
> 
> (Thanks)



The most exotic would probably be Italy.  I visited both Verona and Venice.  I don't have any digital photos, or a good scanner, sorry.


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 24, 2008)

How many cousins do you have? (random question of the day)

Take a photo of the inside of your fridge! (Random photo of the day


----------



## Renair (Apr 25, 2008)

Whats the craziest thing you did in order to get a certain photo?


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 25, 2008)

Peanuts said:


> How many cousins do you have? (random question of the day)
> 
> Take a photo of the inside of your fridge! (Random photo of the day



1st cousins, I only have 4.

I'll take the pic in a bit.



			
				Renair said:
			
		

> Whats the craziest thing you did in order to get a certain photo?



Nothing too spectacular, just the usual laying on a sidewalk full of people, climbing things to get a better vantage... etc.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 26, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What are your plans for the weekend?



I am going to babysit my niece and nephews in a little bit.  Mostly means watching them play video games for a couple of hours...
Other than that I wanted to get some gardening in, but it just started snowing.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 26, 2008)

Tangerini said:


> it just started snowing.









  Wow! That's late in the season!!


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 26, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Wow! That's late in the season!!



I know.  I really wish it would give up the ghost.  At least none of it ended up sticking.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What did you have for dinner?



I had pizza, my brother brought us some as a "thank you" for watching his kiddos.


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 27, 2008)

RyMo said:


> Oh yummy! Pizza is delish.
> 
> How did you enjoy your tenure as MOTW?
> 
> What type of advice would give to any future MOTW?



Yup I had fun 

I would say not to be as boring as me


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 27, 2008)

Don't be silly, you weren't boring at all!  (And it's up to the questioners to come up with interesting questions.)

What five things would you bring with you if you were a contestant on Survivor?


----------

